# chances and financial aid at chapman?



## sadlabrat (Nov 6, 2006)

I'm currently applying to film schools and am in the process of applying to Chapman, Northwestern and FSU. I have a 1350 on the SAT(700 in writing and a 12 on the essay, so a 2050 on new scale) a 4.96  _weighted_ GPA and a great deal of extra curricular activities and community service.
I have several other schools as backups, but could I be aiming higher or is this about right?

I have experience in film making, mostly from making shorts and other projects.  Right now, I am really interested in Chapmans program.  How probable is my acceptance into the program there?  I'm currently finishing up my essays, which I think are pretty good, and I have a substantial creative portfolio.  My biggest fear, however is financial aid.  Does Chapman give out a substantial amount of Financial aid and are there any merit scholarships I should know about? I plan on applying EA, and if theres anyone who goes to Chapman who I could talk to about questions, I'd really appreciate it. 

Additionally, are there any other programs that anyone recommends looking into? I'm smack in the middle of the college application process, so any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## tomorrowsNIGHT (Nov 6, 2006)

A 4.96 unweighted GPA? You sure?

Interesting, though. Sure, if you were applying to any other program in Chapman, it would probably (definetely) be a safety school.

However, their film program is quite competitive. I'd say you still have a good shot. Like Tisch, its going to now be about your portfolio. You have to do 2 essays, I believe. They're going to have to rock, and if they do, you've probably got a lot of financial aid on the way.

Tyler


----------



## w8kbrdr08 (Nov 6, 2006)

If a student with the above statistics and great essays had been suspended for one day during freshman year for insubordination, does anybody have any idea what influence this fact would have on the admissions process at Chapman?


----------



## Palm Tree Armada (Nov 6, 2006)

It's Chapman, not Yale. I don't think they'll care much about a one day suspension.

With those stats, I'd say you'll be fine if the submission is good enough, but obviously thats the most subjective thing about film school applications.


----------



## Evan Kubota (Nov 6, 2006)

If you don't tell them, probably a big effect... disclosure is always in your best interest.


----------



## sadlabrat (Nov 6, 2006)

lol, whoops, sry, that was supposed to be WEIGHTED. yea, typo.  


interesting you mention the essays. if these essays are really good, and I know the one I finished about our "most influential film" is pretty solid, is that what my financial aid is based on?  Because at Northwestern, unless I'm mistaken, aid is based completely on need and there are no merit scholarships.


----------



## Palm Tree Armada (Nov 6, 2006)

I think most schools are need-based at this point.


----------



## tomorrowsNIGHT (Nov 7, 2006)

I don't know, I'm assuming. I believe a lot of schools still offer merit based. Not sure though. Like I said, if the submissions are good, then you are in, with a pretty good chance for some aid. Just apply and see what happens. You may be surprised.

Good luck!

Tyler


----------

